# Cookie-Syrian-Cambs/London



## LittlePaws AnimalRescue (Sep 11, 2012)

Cookie is a black and white female syrian.
She is 6 months old.
Her old owner was allergic so she was handed in to me. She loves attention and will run to the front of the cage as soon as she sees or hears anyone.
She's not too used to being handled yet but she still likes coming out for cuddles.

She is a large-ish syrian and will need a cage that is at least 80x50cm and an 11" wheel.

She is in Cambridgeshire right now but I travel to London often so could drop her off there (or any nearby train station if you cant come and pick her up)

She will make a lovely addition to any family I think.
If you have any questions about her or want to enquire about adopting her please message me on here or the facebook page (link in my sig)
Here are some pics of her.


----------



## Guest (Sep 25, 2012)

Where is Cambridgeshire are you based?


----------



## LittlePaws AnimalRescue (Sep 11, 2012)

Close to Cambridge, about 5 miles away. Also close to Royston....I'm kind of inbetween the 2 towns.
I can meet at Cambridge/Royston/Foxton train stations


----------



## Guest (Sep 25, 2012)

Sorry to fill this thread up cos I can't help with her at the moment but if you have rats in for homing in future I could very well be of use :aureola:


----------



## LittlePaws AnimalRescue (Sep 11, 2012)

Thanks B3rnie, I am in contact with someone who is wanting to rehome their rats (they have a group of 4) so I shall let you know if they get handed over or not


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

oh shes beautiful!
good luck finding her a home


----------



## flybynight (Sep 5, 2012)

its a shame im in manchester, coz she looks great and im after a new buddy.


----------



## LittlePaws AnimalRescue (Sep 11, 2012)

flybynight said:


> its a shame im in manchester, coz she looks great and im after a new buddy.


If you ever travel this way (or know anyone coming from Cambridge to where you live and can transport a hamster) then let me know


----------



## flybynight (Sep 5, 2012)

hmm, i am driving from essex to manchester on sunday night, do i not need a home check or anythign? will ask the missis.


----------



## LittlePaws AnimalRescue (Sep 11, 2012)

flybynight said:


> hmm, i am driving from essex to manchester on sunday night, do i not need a home check or anythign? will ask the missis.


You dont need a homecheck but I do have quite a few questions that I would need to ask you about what cage, bedding, food etc you would use. 
If you are interested then please pm me here or message me on the facebook page.


----------

